# Taxes, Broadband Internet



## Ancient (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

Originally from South Africa, and been living in Switzerland for the last 8 years.
I am wanting to make a switch to Egypt or Malta , but am undecided on a couple of things, anyone has some advice or able to point out the relevant sites would be great.

Are there any taxes which need to be paid on income which is not remitted to 
egypt? Are there any websites you know of which could give some info.

What are experiences relating to broadband internet, is there a decent coverage throughout egypt or is it mainly in the major cities? What about the quality of the service is is stable or intermittent.

thanks and best regards


----------



## buildergame (Jun 19, 2009)

Ancient said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Originally from South Africa, and been living in Switzerland for the last 8 years.
> I am wanting to make a switch to Egypt or Malta , but am undecided on a couple of things, anyone has some advice or able to point out the relevant sites would be great.
> ...


Hey Ancient,
For taxes I am not sure as my company used to take care of them, but I think it is around 22%.
For wired broadband there are two major players : TE Data and LinkDot Net. TE Data has wider coverage. Even 3G broadband service is provided by Vodafone and Mobinil. Service is good and I am not facing any problem from a long time (Touchwood). For a 1 mbps unlimited connection you have to pay around 150 LE (around 28$) per month. You can choose a wide range of connection upto 10 mbps.

Cheers...


----------

